# Case D



## Lonn77 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just bought a 1950 case D standard that is in "running" condition. It has a hand clutch that requires adjustment. As I have to hold the lever ahead to keep the clutch engaged. I have read about adjusting the clutch by pulling a spring pin on the flywheel and rotating to adjust. But I can seem to find this pin. If someone had a picture or can shed some more light on it it would be much appreciated


----------

